
Looking for a technical co-founder - stefball
Looking for a technical co-founder. Seriously. I know this is super hackneyed&#x2F;cliche, but I found the more honest&#x2F;blunt I am, the better.<p>Must:<p>- know iOS&#x2F;Android&#x2F;Windows&#x2F;UI-UX
- want to break the rules
- love to travel. A lot.<p>Who am I?<p>Well, I can&#x27;t code. At all. I&#x27;ve tried, but I just can&#x27;t seem to get a hang for it. Maybe you can teach me?<p>I can do other things else pretty well. I used to work at NASA. I have 17 successful launches to the App Store. I am a licensed pilot. I&#x27;ve completed an Ironman. I went to Everest Base Camp to raise money for children with heart disease. I love to have fun. I tend to break rules.<p>What is the app?<p>Think: waze meets yelp on a red-eye to tokyo.<p>Frequent flyer dashboard...<p>Mini-games to play while you wait for your flight...<p>Crowd-sourced TSA waiting times...<p>Badges&#x2F;rewards for checking into airports and contributing to the crowd...<p>Why haven&#x27;t I found anyone?<p>I&#x27;m looking for the right person.<p>Is that you?<p>Do you know someone?<p>Serious inquiries only, plz. No trolls.<p>Thanks! :)
======
pacebus
This sounds cool! Any MVP's? How long have you been working on it?

~~~
stefball
There is an MVP in the App Store. Ranking #3 for flight info and #8 for flight
tracker. 1 year. Send me a PM. :)

~~~
stefball
Just realized you can't send PM's... Here's the website: www.flote.xyz

------
Zigurd
www.surfaceable.com

